
Surface tablets malfunction during AFC Championship - btimil
http://www.thescore.com/nfl/news/944529
======
adidar83
According to the announcers, some Surface tablets weren't allowing the
Patriots to pull up plays. The Microsoft rep on the field said all fine once
they began using hardwired tablets.

This wasn't mentioned in the article. I am watching the game.

~~~
jdcskillet
I can confirm this. I don't know why they aren't mentioning the entirety of
the broadcast in the article. My favorite is that Simms and Nantz had to think
really, really hard about the name of the tablet and just gave up half way
through their report by just saying "Microsoft Tablets" instead of the Surface
or Surface Tablet.

